# TB500 for tendonitis and other nagging injuries?



## porky12 (Oct 28, 2013)

So I've had tendonitis in both wrists, biceps and also rotator cuff problems for over 6 months now. I'm thinking of giving this ago and taking:

-6mg/week (weeks 1-4)

-4mg/week (weeks 5-8)

-2mg/month maintenance thereafter

I've also heard that PEG-MGF is great to supplement TB500 and will just help you heal faster but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not.

How does my dosing schedule look? and anyone else with experience with TB500 have any advice?

Thanks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Very expensive pain killer and anti inflammatory,worked really well when I

Used it,but the cost dont make sense imo,the pain will come back when you

Stop.... try the peps first see how that goes....


----------



## porky12 (Oct 28, 2013)

mal said:


> Very expensive pain killer and anti inflammatory,worked really well when I
> 
> Used it,but the cost dont make sense imo,the pain will come back when you
> 
> Stop.... try the peps first see how that goes....


Thanks for the response. Well I'm planning on continuing a maintenance dose for the time being, are you suggesting that I should try the PEG-MGF and other peptides first and then the TB500 if they don't help?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

porky12 said:


> Thanks for the response. Well I'm planning on continuing a maintenance dose for the time being, are you suggesting that I should try the PEG-MGF and other peptides first and then the TB500 if they don't help?


I would but if you can afford it run both they all help in there own way.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been having big problem's with tendon's because of a injury to my thumb (gamekeeper's thumb/skiers thumb).

Been considering GH (which is crazy expensive in Australia) as part of a cycle containing Equipose/Prop/Winny to help with collagen synthesis. If anyone think's it could help me would really appreciate the advice.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

porky12 said:


> So I've had tendonitis in both wrists, biceps and also rotator cuff problems for over 6 months now. I'm thinking of giving this ago and taking:
> 
> -6mg/week (weeks 1-4)
> 
> ...


Only peptides worth using are Igf-Lr3 and TB-500

Peg wont do nothing for tendinitis

GH will speed recovery up


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

thoon said:


> Only peptides worth using are Igf-Lr3 and TB-500
> 
> Peg wont do nothing for tendinitis
> 
> GH will speed recovery up


What doses of these 3 as a combo or individually do you recommend? Will you benefit from a combo or will 1do?


----------

